# Hoy estás de cumple...Hombre Gato....:)



## ROSANGELUS

Te deseo todo lo mejor...
Sigue así tan amigable y especial...​ 
FELICIDADES GATITO​ 
Con mucho cariño​ 
Rosangelus​


----------



## chics

¡Felicidades!


----------



## Nanon

¡Muchas felicidades en tu día!
Parabéns a você, nesta data querida...

¡Un abrazo!


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Muy feliz cumpleaños, mangate  !!*


----------



## Vanda

Gatinho, Gato, Gatão!!! 

Parabéns de novo!

Continue sendo nosso Gatão!​


----------



## bb008

*¡Feliz Cumpleaños Mangatito!*
*Desde Caracas:  

*
*¡Salud!.*​


----------



## Outsider

Muitos parabéns! Bem haja!


----------



## Mangato

Gracias a mis foreras favoritas. 
*Rosa*, en el próximo cumple procura que apague las velas antes de comer el pastel. Ahora siento ardor en el estómago.

*Chics,* muchas gracias por tus deseos,

*Nanon ....* Moitas felicidades, moitos anos de vida. Y tú (y las demás) que lo veas

*Rayines*, me dejas preocupado ¿*Mangate**?* ¿Hombre puerta, portero, o me das puerta?**

*Vanda,* que te dizer* ... obrigadão*

*BB008. *Gracias por la cervecita, fresquita y tropical. La bebo brindando por vuestra salud y felicidad

Me habeis dejado inchado como un pavo real. Sufro de grave peligro de explosión. Espero que tanta e inmerecida felicitación no tenga efectos secundarios 

Gracias y besos,

Mangato


----------



## lamartus

*¡Muchísimas felicidades! 
Espero que hayas pasado un estupendo día con muchas sorpresas.*​


----------



## Rayines

Mangato said:


> *Rayines*, me dejas preocupado ¿*Mangate**?* ¿Hombre puerta, portero, o me das puerta?**
> 
> Mangato


No, no, fuiste demasiado lejos con la interpretación , es que tardé muchísimo (recién cuando las chicas te decían "gatito") para darme cuenta de que era por eso tu nombre, entonces inventé uno puramente inglés (se pronuncia "*mangueit*" ), ya que acá se permite la mezcla de idiomas. También, en una equivocada y rápida lectura, lo puedes ver como "Ma*gn*ate" .


----------



## Mangato

Rayines said:


> No, no, fuiste demasiado lejos con la interpretación , es que tardé muchísimo (recién cuando las chicas te decían "gatito") para darme cuenta de que era por eso tu nombre, entonces inventé uno puramente inglés (se pronuncia "*mangueit*" ), ya que acá se permite la mezcla de idiomas. También, en una equivocada y rápida lectura, lo puedes ver como "Ma*gn*ate" .


 

Jajaja.   y también se puede leer *Mangante.*   Solo era una broma


----------



## Mangato

lamartus said:


> *¡Muchísimas felicidades! *
> 
> *Espero que hayas pasado un estupendo día con muchas sorpresas.*​


 

Gracias prciosa. Sorpresas no han faltado, y de las más agradbles, recibir vuestro aprecio.

Besos

MG


----------



## coquis14

No quiero pertenecer a su impresionante harem de mujeres , lo mío es solamente una felicitación cordial , como amigo.
¡Felicidades!


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Saludos Mangato! ¡Espero que sigas festejando!


----------



## Mangato

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> ¡Saludos Mangato! ¡Espero que sigas festejando!


 


coquis14 said:


> No quiero pertenecer a su impresionante harem de mujeres , lo mío es solamente una felicitación cordial , como amigo.
> ¡Felicidades!


 

Gracias amigos, y que vosotro lo conteis.

Mangato


----------



## Antpax

Moitas felicidades. Muchas felicidades. ¡Qué cumplas muchos más, tío! Siento llegar tarde, pero es que estoy empanao no caí en lo del hombre gato. ¡Qué torpeza! Bueno para compensar y como es habitual traigo unas birras.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Mangato

Antpax said:


> Moitas felicidades. Muchas felicidades. ¡Qué cumplas muchos más, tío! Siento llegar tarde, pero es que estoy empanao no caí en lo del hombre gato. ¡Qué torpeza! Bueno para compensar y como es habitual traigo unas birras.
> 
> Un abrazo.
> 
> Ant


 
Además birras de la tierra. Gracias anti


----------



## Fernita

Nunca es tarde cuando la dicha es buena.
*¡¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES, MAN GATO!!!!*

Espero que haya quedado alguna cervecita o algo en el planeta tierra.

Cariños,
Fernita.


----------



## Mangato

Fernita said:


> Nunca es tarde cuando la dicha es buena.
> *¡¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES, MAN GATO!!!!*
> 
> Espero que haya quedado alguna cervecita o algo en el planeta tierra.
> 
> Cariños,
> Fernita.


 
Gracias Fernita tienes razón . Además de alguna cervecita tambien quedó algo de resaca. Pero una vez al año no hace daño


----------



## Guidalthy Rousseaux

Muchas Fecilidades & Feliz Cumpleaños! Have an awesome day!


----------



## valdo

Muchas felicidades!!!


----------

